# East Bay River



## BW150 (Aug 20, 2016)

I see a lot of folks posting about fishing black water and doing well with stripers. How about east bay river? I fished it a lot December and January and did very well on the specks, but having tried searching for a striper yet. Was thinking I'd give it a try this weekend. Or maybe even head up river and search for some bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

BW150 said:


> I see a lot of folks posting about fishing black water and doing well with stripers. How about east bay river? I fished it a lot December and January and did very well on the specks, but having tried searching for a striper yet. Was thinking I'd give it a try this weekend. Or maybe even head up river and search for some bass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your stripers have moved to deep cool water for the most part. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

BW I am with you. I am a "part-timer" in Pensacola Beach. East River (by map) seems to be the closest fresh water access area to Pensacola Beach especially with the boat launch right there just north of Navarre. I have driven over to the mouth of it by boat and it is a good lucking area -- but I rarely ever see a fishing report either inshore or fresh on the forum. The fishing must really suck OR only a few fish it and it is really good and no one talks about. Even the kayakers don't mention it and it has an easy roadside launch right into the river.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

I fish this area rather frequently from my smaller boat....power lines and mouth and grass flats toward Garcon. I have caught bull reds, specs, shark, and my friend hooked and lost a tarpon last fall.  Gator tore up my crab trap, won't put 'em by a dock again LOL !! Good luck and when I am out there, 14ft 1960 blue lone star redone stem to stern...the Ann Bonney.... cya and be safe.


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

softbutchharley said:


> I fish this area rather frequently from my smaller boat....power lines and mouth and grass flats toward Garcon. I have caught bull reds, specs, shark, and my friend hooked and lost a tarpon last fall.  Gator tore up my crab trap, won't put 'em by a dock again LOL !! Good luck and when I am out there, 14ft 1960 blue lone star redone stem to stern...the Ann Bonney.... cya and be safe.


I might throw a kayak in over there and see you out there!


----------

